# Information on east coast of Eire



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, Heading down from Belfast to Rosslaire beginning of May. Last time I stopped at a lovely little seaside village called Bray. This time I have 3 nights and I would be grateful for any other information on places I could stop overnight.
Many thanks
Derek


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Two places I can recommend are Hoath to the north of Dublin, you park on quay, good restaurants nearby and the Dart railway into Dublin if you want,
The second is Greystones South of bray again easy parking along the coast road with good restaurants, the car park by the station has loos and outside water tap 

One place I highly recommend is glendalough in the Wicklow mountains, last year we stayed in the main visitors car park overnight and had a great day walking the hills and lakes, as long as you don't set up camp ( chairs/ table/ awning) outside then you won't have a problem,


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Just remembered another delightful spot on the R772 Coast road to Arklow
58.835556N. -6.109444W just of the beach but no facilities,
We are also going again in May to do the Atlantic wild way if the weather plays ball,
Have a great trip,:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Within a bus trip to Dublin is Camac Valley or South of Dublin is River Valley, see links below.

Terry

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/parks/dublin/13-camac-valley-tourist-caravan-a-camping-park.html

http://www.rivervalleypark.ie

Howth Harbour is another option


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

flyinghigh said:


> Two places I can recommend are Hoath to the north of Dublin, you park on quay, good restaurants nearby and the Dart railway into Dublin if you want


Isn't it spelled Howth??


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Stanner said:


> Isn't it spelled Howth??


Indeed it is! I blame it on the autocorrect and the wife as my proof reader:smile2: she won't get payed this week!


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everybody just what I wanted. Will check them all out including the links.
Many thanks
Derek


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Another lovely spot much nearer to Belfast is Carlingford. We woke up one morning to stunning views across the lough of the Mourne mountains. There's usually a few vans parked here, and it's a quaint little place.


----------

